# When was this snowblower made ?



## broo (Dec 23, 2017)

I have bought a used Craftsman II 11.0/31 blower 3 years ago at an estate sale. It was bought new by the guy, but nobody knew when. Since Tecumseh shut down around 2008 and judging by the general state of the machine when I bought it, I'd say it dates to the early 2000s.

There was no owner's manual to go with it. When I bought it, all I could check was that everything worked.

The engine is a 11HP Tecumseh SnoKing.

I'll try to attach some pics.

Can someone give me a general idea of the year of manufacture ?


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

1999


----------



## stromr (Jul 20, 2016)

Ditto on the 1999! My neighbor has one from the same year.


----------



## broo (Dec 23, 2017)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Looks in great shape for the year.
Looks like it was hardly used at all from the pictures?

Want to download a manual? Or take a look?

Here is yours,
https://www.searspartsdirect.com/pa...man-Parts-Snow-Removal-Equipment-Parts-manual


----------



## broo (Dec 23, 2017)

Thanks for the link Big Ed, printing this out right now.

I do believe it sees much more use with me than with the previous owner, if only from the driveway's size.


----------

